# SSE - Silver Spruce Resource Inc. (CVE)



## Userman (24 October 2016)

$SSE.V  $SSEBD Silver Spruce Updates on Preparations for Drilling High Grade Pino de Plata Project

http://web.tmxmoney.com/article.php?newsid=6653487762648620&amp;qm_symbol=SSE


----------



## Userman (5 December 2016)

$SSE.V $SSEBD Silver Spruce Resources Acquires  New 8.42 g/t Gold Project    

SILVER SPRUCE RESOURCES ACQUIRES SECOND PROJECT AND PROVIDES PINO DE PLATA UPDATE

Silver Spruce Resources Inc. has signed a binding and exclusive letter of intent to purchase and explore a submittal prospect of over 300 hectares near Chinipas, in far western Chihuahua state, where field crews sampled 8.42 grams per tonne gold, 8.04 grams per tonne gold and 3.95 grams per tonne gold in chip channel samples from mineralized outcrop in late September.

The company will purchase the concession and will continue to investigate the potential of the surrounding ground for opportunities to stake additional ground that will be included in the Encino De Oro (Golden Oak) project land position, if lying within two kilometres of the existing claim boundaries.



SILVER SPRUCE BOARD APPOINTS NEW PRESIDENT, CEO AND DIRECTOR

Silver Spruce Resources Inc.'s board of directors has approved the appointment of Karl Boltz as president and chief executive officer of the company. Mr. Boltz has also been appointed by the board to serve as a director of Silver Spruce.

Mr. Boltz was the co-founding president, CEO and director of EXMIN Resources Inc. (since merged with Sierra Metals). Fluent in Spanish, Mr. Boltz has worked for and with numerous public and private mining companies in Mexico in various management capacities. He has over 15 years leading and managing mining project activities, with the most recent 10 years concentrating on public company creation, project acquisition, financing, market development and administrative management. Mr. Boltz has provided services to the company as the general manager of Mexico operations since June, 2015.

http://stockcharts.com/h-sc/ui?s=SSE.V


----------



## Userman (12 December 2016)

Silver Spruce Resources SSE.V

2016-12-01 News Release	Silver Spruce to Acquire High Grade Gold Chihuahua prospect
2016-11-24 News Release	Silver Spruce appoints Boltz president, CEO

www.silverspruceresources.com


----------

